# The Ban Game



## Ermundo

Objective: Find a reason to ban the person who posted right above you. That's it. Your reason can be as funky or as messed up as you desire. In fact, the funnier, the better. 

To the 1st person to post: Why should I, Ermundo, be banned from this message board?


----------



## nodnarb

the annoying flashy things?


----------



## Illuin

_



"the annoying flashy things?"

Click to expand...

_ 
LOL! That was hilarious…I’m still belly laughing as I’m writing this. Flashy things …  that was really good.

Well nodnarb, since you are a friendly, considerate, active new member in the forum; there is nothing that could possibly warrant banning you. 

However, the definition in the “_Urban Dictionary_” of a “*nodnarb*” is this:

_“A person who, complacently, notes all others’ faults deeming them inferior at all times with repeated and unnecessary insults; to note another’s tribulation or hardships to take away from one’s own”_

If that is indeed the origin regarding your username; then banned shall you be! 


PS - No offense Ermundo - I've warmed up to the _flashy thing_.


----------



## HLGStrider

Illuin is herby banned for using the Urban dictionary when Tolkien had his hand in the Oxford one. 


What the heck is an urban dictionary, anyway? A dictionary with public transportation, high crime, and lots of Starbucks?


----------



## Ermundo

Illuin said:


> LOL! That was hilarious…I’m still belly laughing as I’m writing this. Flashy things …  that was really good.
> 
> Well nodnarb, since you are a friendly, considerate, active new member in the forum; there is nothing that could possibly warrant banning you.
> 
> However, the definition in the “_Urban Dictionary_” of a “*nodnarb*” is this:
> 
> _“A person who, complacently, notes all others’ faults deeming them inferior at all times with repeated and unnecessary insults; to note another’s tribulation or hardships to take away from one’s own”_
> 
> If that is indeed the origin regarding your username; that banned shall you be!
> 
> 
> PS - No offense Ermundo - I've warmed up to the _flashy thing_.



Offense? None taken. In fact, I'm honored that actual feelings would be evoked by my "art." Heck, I'll take a description as blunt as "annoying" any old day. At least someone is paying attention to my avatar, right? In fact, isn't that the whole point of the thing?

Now, if my avatar actually manages to cause a seizure, some deep subconscious reaction, or anything related to that, than, I admit, it would be tight. If nothing else, I would have bragging rights for a whole year. But that hasn't happened yet, as far as I know. Maybe if you stare long enough into the revolving stars, just maybe, you might feel something deep down. I haven't tried it yet (considering my eyesight), but you guys definitely should * smiles suspiciously*...... 

As for HLGStrider, I think you should be banned since, while I was walking home last night, one of your cats robbed me. It was dark, and I was walking down a narrow alley. Out of nowhere, one of your cats jumped up and tackled me, football style. Ugh, it was horrible. I lay there on the ground, not realizing that I was the victim of a cat burglar, and before I could so much as move a muscle, the beast struck my head, knocking me unconscious. I don't know how long I was out, but when I came around, in the same place but broad daylight, the first thing I did was feel my pocket. It was than that I realized, my passport was gone. 

If you have any information, please call
1-800-Iwuzpwd


----------



## Starbrow

Ermundo, you should be banned for blaming a cute, little kitty cat.  I'm sure Elgee's cat would never stoop so low. 
It was perhaps some other creature was trying to frame a cat. I know some canines with suspicious backgrounds, starting with our neighbors' dog, RC. He's a wild one, he is. Always throwing his weight around.


----------



## Illuin

> _by Starbrow_
> _"Ermundo, you should be banned for blaming a cute, little kitty cat.  I'm sure Elgee's cat would never stoop so low. _
> _It was perhaps some other creature was trying to frame a cat. I know some canines with suspicious backgrounds, starting with our neighbors' dog, RC. He's a wild one, he is. Always throwing his weight around."_


 
 Ha ha!  Nodnarb has already banned Ermundo (but he has those thread-starting privileges). How are we going to tie up this loose end with Ermundo…..he runs the thread…yet he has already been banned…..twice!


----------



## HLGStrider

I have just been contacted by the lawyer of one RC stating that he desires Starbrow to be banned for spreading rumors about him online.


----------



## Illuin

I formally ban HLGStrider by reason of her dyslexia. And hereto; her title from this day forward will authoritatively be recognized by her true unfeigned, unadulterated designation: *"D.A. Strider" *


----------



## Persephone

I ban the Iluin Person above because of that hypnotic avatar and for not answering my query on the gollum thread, post #*29* ...


----------



## Ermundo

Ack! Narya has been banned from this planet for not giving me my due credit for the hypnotic avatar.


----------



## Persephone

Ermundo said:


> Ack! Narya has been banned from this planet for not giving me my due credit for the hypnotic avatar.




lol! Boy, that avatar you have is not hypnotic at all. It's giving me a headache! And because of its migraine-inducing effect and for having a deep thought that is not complete (A wise man once said...) you are hereby banned to MARS! 

***kzzzzzztttttt!*


----------



## Ermundo

Narya said:


> lol! Boy, that avatar you have is not hypnotic at all. It's giving me a headache! And because of its migraine-inducing effect and for having a deep thought that is not complete (A wise man once said...) you are hereby banned to MARS!
> 
> ***kzzzzzztttttt!*



Schzaam! I ban you for banning me! Ha ha! I pity the fool dat messes with me. And you, my dear, are today's fool! 

By the way, hows the weather in Venus? I myself am not to fond of Mars sub zero temps.


----------



## Gilthoniel

I ban Ermundo for overzealously banning Narya from _this planet_, and for his blatant disregard of two already placed bans.


----------



## Illuin

> _by Narya_
> _"I ban the Iluin Person above because of that hypnotic avatar and for not answering my query on the gollum thread, post #*29* ..."_



I apologize. Things happened so fast in that thread that it was hard to keep up. Also, after looking over your post; I fully agreed with your interpretation. As far as the “Lead Defense” thing……no….I’m more like those old heckler dudes on _The Muppet Show ._


----------



## Persephone

Illuin said:


> I apologize. Things happened so fast in that thread that it was hard to keep up. Also, after looking over your post; I fully agreed with your interpretation. As far as the “Lead Defense”……no….I’m more like those old heckler dudes on _The Muppet Show ._



Oh... okay... I ban you now for not banning the person above you.


----------



## Persephone

Ermundo said:


> Schzaam! I ban you for banning me! Ha ha! I pity the fool dat messes with me. And you, my dear, are today's fool!
> 
> By the way, hows the weather in Venus? I myself am not to fond of Mars sub zero temps.




Venus? Am not from Venus! Am from FORNAX! And we have nice tropical weather here. 

Fool? What is that? No! Narya is no fool! Narya is a ring! And therefore cannot be fooled! Harrrrr! 

***Kzzzzzzzzaattttttttzzzz***


----------



## Ermundo

Narya said:


> Venus? Am not from Venus! Am from FORNAX! And we have nice tropical weather here.
> 
> Fool? What is that? No! Narya is no fool! Narya is a ring! And therefore cannot be fooled! Harrrrr!
> 
> ***Kzzzzzzzzaattttttttzzzz***



I so hope that when you say***Kzzzzzzzzzaattttttttzzzz***, your not threatening me in some abstract way.................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................just kidding .

O yes, I now here by ban you from FORNAX, wherever that is, for the simple reason that ______(fill in the blank)_______. Now, goodnight.


----------



## Persephone

Ermundo said:


> I so hope that when you say***Kzzzzzzzzzaattttttttzzzz***, your not threatening me in some abstract way.................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................just kidding .
> 
> O yes, I now here by ban you from FORNAX, wherever that is, for the simple reason that ______(fill in the blank)_______. Now, goodnight.





(in the best Lloyd impression ever)


You can't do that! You can't ban someone with a blank reason! NO. NO. NO.

I hereby ban you to the zone of non-moving avatars!


****INSERT HYSTERICAL GASPING HERE****


----------



## Illuin

Just a reply here (I know I'm a little late...fast moving thread)




> _by Narya_
> _Oh... okay... I ban you now for not banning the person above you. _


 

I cannot ban Gilthoniel from the forum. It is a poem to Varda; and my lifelong love (and ultimately my profession) has been astronomy. Can’t do it…won’t do it .


----------



## Persephone

Illuin said:


> Just a reply here (I know I'm a little late...fast moving thread)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot ban Gilthoniel from the forum. It is a poem to Varda; and my lifelong love (and ultimately my profession) has been astronomy. Can’t do it…won’t do it .




Then you shall be taken to FORNAX! After I get out of my ban from Ermundo, that is...


----------



## Durin's Bane

And Narya should be banned for posting an offtopic message (you didn't post why the up-one should be banned!)


----------



## Persephone

Durin's Bane said:


> And Narya should be banned for posting an offtopic message (you didn't post why the up-one should be banned!)




*GASP!* DURIN'S BANE! HCKKKKK! I ban you for noticing the off-topic post that has no banning reason for the previous person above! 


P.S. 

Miss you, too! Well, looks like the old-timers are coming back!!!!


----------



## Gilthoniel

I ban Narya for excessive use of nonsensical words!

HKKK?! NZAARTZ!


----------



## nodnarb

i ban gilthoniel for not using enough ks in their HCKKKKK!.....is all i can come up with


----------



## Persephone

nodnarb said:


> i ban gilthoniel for not using enough ks in their HCKKKKK!.....is all i can come up with




Rightly put! Well, sorry, but I have to ban you too for having a coded Username (which is very cool, I must say. I'm a bit envious that I didn't think of this before.)

I will decode your username without looking at any of the other posts about it, and you are banned! banned, I tell you! Banned!

*Hukshhzzzzksssttt!*


----------



## Gilthoniel

Well now you've banned us all, you're all on your onesome!

Have fun!! 

*sings* All by myseeeelf!


----------



## Persephone

Gilthoniel said:


> Well now you've banned us all, you're all on your onesome!
> 
> Have fun!!
> 
> *sings* All by myseeeelf!




*Zaps you for singing*

KZZZZZAAAATTTZZZZZZSSHHHHHZZZZZTTSSSZZZZ!


YOu are banned to Fornax!


----------



## Ermundo

It is the year 2008, and the people of Fornax face extinction. Due to a combination of overpopulation, greed, and a lack of respect for nature, the entire native population must be evacuated from the planet before the winter solstice. If not, than the planet itself will blow the population to bits. Narya, it gives me great pleasure telling you that you must forever leave this planet called Fornax. Leave, and never return. Amen.


----------



## Persephone

Ermundo said:


> It is the year 2008, and the people of Fornax face extinction. Due to a combination of overpopulation, greed, and a lack of respect for nature, the entire native population must be evacuated from the planet before the winter solstice. If not, than the planet itself will blow the population to bits. Narya, it gives me great pleasure telling you that you must forever leave this planet called Fornax. Leave, and never return. Amen.



First of all, I will need a whole bottle of VICODIN because that Avatar of yours is EVIL! 

Second, your prediction on Fornax will be shunned by the power of the Starchild, Aija! He will see your extinction and raise it with a protective layer of asteroids around Fornax! HAH!

You can't make me leave Fornax...  ... no .... you can't...

You are banned for making me take Vicodin again!


----------



## Ermundo

Narya said:


> First of all, I will need a whole bottle of VICODIN because that Avatar of yours is EVIL!
> 
> Second, your prediction on Fornax will be shunned by the power of the Starchild, Aija! He will see your extinction and raise it with a protective layer of asteroids around Fornax! HAH!
> 
> You can't make me leave Fornax...  ... no .... you can't...
> 
> You are banned for making me take Vicodin again!



AHA! Rushing towards the Vicodin you love so much, you glance over the labels and take out what you thought was Vicodin. Alas that you didn't pay attention to the labels. The pills that you swallowed were not of Vicodin, they were...................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................(OMFG THIS IS CRAZY).......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................VIAGRA!!!


----------



## Persephone

Ermundo said:


> AHA! Rushing towards the Vicodin you love so much, you glance over the labels and take out what you thought was Vicodin. Alas that you didn't pay attention to the labelS. The pills that you swallowed were not of Vicodin, they were...................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................(OMFG THIS IS CRAZY)...........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................VIAGRA!!!




Okay... first of all I don't *NEED *Viagra , so I don't keep that within close proximity. Second of all, *I can read  *even when I have an acute migraine attack like the one your evil Avatar is giving me right now.

So, I did down Vicodin, mind you, and you are now banned to Fornax! 


*QRSZZZTTTXXRRSSZZTTTT!*


----------



## Ermundo

Narya said:


> Okay... first of all I don't *NEED *Viagra , so I don't keep that within close proximity. Second of all, *I can read  *even when I have an acute migraine attack like the one your evil Avatar is giving me right now.
> 
> So, I did down Vicodin, mind you, and you are now banned to Fornax!
> 
> 
> *QRSZZZTTTXXRRSSZZTTTT!*



Hmph. Reading your post is like swallowing a prune, in that both activities hurt. So, you couldn't take your daily dose of "ban" like everyone else? I'll give it you, your like a nutshell. Hard to crack. For now, your banned for stealing my Vicodin. I find myself mysteriously lacking in store, and of course, you've been requiring a significant dose lately. Time and time again...


----------



## Persephone

Ermundo said:


> Hmph. Reading your post is like swallowing a prune, in that both activities hurt. So, you couldn't take your daily dose of "ban" like everyone else? I'll give it you, your like a nutshell. Hard to crack. For now, your banned for stealing my Vicodin. I find myself mysteriously lacking in store, and of course, you've been requiring a significant dose lately. Time and time again...




oh... those were yours?  Sorry! 

EHHERRRMMMM! But you are still banned for trying to crack me like a nut for I am no such thing! I am from FORNAX! You will be sucked by the awesome power of the Starchild!


KZZZZZDDDRRRMMMMMBBBOOOMMMSSSTTTZZZZZZZ!


----------



## Ermundo

*ARGH! U BANNED! PERIOD!!!





-Goodnight 


*


----------



## Persephone

Ermundo said:


> *ARGH! U BANNED! PERIOD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Goodnight
> 
> 
> *




hehehehe... this is why being on a different time zone is fun....


ME NOT BANNED, U BANNED! U BANNED TO FORNAX! FOREVER!


Goodnight.


----------



## Durin's Bane

I think the case here is quite clear! Both banned for trying to rise your digits by posting pointless messages!


----------



## Persephone

Durin's Bane said:


> I think the case here is quite clear! Both banned for trying to rise your digits by posting pointless messages!



psssst! I ban you for having that Goblin in your avatar...


----------



## HLGStrider

I ban Narya and everyone in the last few posts for not realizing that posts in this section don't count anyway. . . 

I came by all my posts honest. Bats eyes.


----------



## Persephone

HLGStrider said:


> I ban Narya and everyone in the last few posts for not realizing that posts in this section don't count anyway. . .
> 
> I came by all my posts honest. Bats eyes.



I ban you too for having bat eyes.  hehe!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*clears throat* I, Aracelebearwen, hereby ban Narya and all before her for committing an excessive amount of nonsensible, blathering banishment of equally unintelligible thread members. *brings the hammer down with a BANG* 

*runs away*


----------



## HLGStrider

Bans ACE for having so many tempting drinks in her signature link . . . and then still misspelling Tongue.


----------



## Illuin

> by HLGStrider
> _Bans ACE for having so many tempting drinks in her signature link . . . and then still misspelling Tongue._


 
Ohhh…the cat in love’s claws come out with a vengeance . I ban the D.A. of the Spelling bee for not noticing her own self induced grammatical flaws. It is not grammatically correct to say “_and then still misspelling Tongue”;_ the correct way is; “_but misspells the word Tongue_”; or _"yet misspells the word Tongue"_ .


----------



## Firawyn

*tries to keep laughter to a minimum while at a public coffee shop*

Damn! It's not working. ROFL 

Okay, hey Ara, haven't seen you around in a while - nice to see you, and can you please get some control on Elgee. I have a knot on my head from her book. *rubs head*

I hereby ban Illuin for...disappearing from the LIME Social Group. 


[email protected] Ermundo, I'm with Narya, your avatar is hypnotic!


----------



## Illuin

> by Firawyn
> _I hereby ban Illuin for...disappearing from the LIME Social Group._


 
Yes, I see the RPG is moving along once again. I'll visit soon enough. I'm really enjoying that story.


----------



## YayGollum

Illuin person, I am banning you because the purpose of this thread is to ban the person who posted just before you. It is regrettable. I am an evil moderating type, merely obeying laws that other people set up. Why'd you post, then? You wished to be banned? I still feel pity, though. Mayhaps you can come back a at a later point with greater wisdom. *sigh*


----------



## Confusticated

I'll ban YayGollum because he has his good guys and bad guys all mixed up backwards. 

Now everyone can say _poor YayGollum... he got banished for speaking his mind in support of the poor misunderstood Smeagol, and the unjustly loathed Kinslaying._


----------



## YayGollum

I ban the Confusticated lady for deleting so many of her old posts. They were good. Lots were fun. Also, for being a worthy adversary in the realm of stubbornity.


----------



## Confusticated

I'd also ban YayGollum because he'd rather it be me than some _random person_.


----------



## YayGollum

Ah, truly? Within that case, I shall, somehow from beyond bandom, ban the Confusticated lady for being the cause of some mayhaps confusion for people who don't know why I'm calling her that. So evil!


----------



## Illuin

> from YayGollum
> _Illuin person, I am banning you because the purpose of this thread is to ban the person who posted just before you. It is regrettable. I am an evil moderating type, merely obeying laws that other people set up. Why'd you post, then? You wished to be banned? I still feel pity, though. Mayhaps you can come back a at a later point with greater wisdom. *sigh*_


 
I ban this Gollum creature because he has recently been MIA for too long; and then he shows up on the road to Mount Doom only to attack me . But as it has been told;

_"Even the very wise cannot see all ends. My heart tells me that Gollum has some part to play yet, for good or ill before this is over."_

At any rate; you are banned (The Sneak).


----------



## Persephone

you, Illuin person, are banned for having that strange, green, toothy smiley.


----------



## Durin's Bane

And you are banned for using master Yoda as a smiley!


----------



## Persephone

Durin's Bane said:


> And you are banned for using master Yoda as a smiley!



Did you notice the resemblance my Yoda Smiley has with your Avatar? They have the same ears.

So I ban you for not noticing. 




​


----------



## chrysophalax

NArya, you are herewith banned for not providing me with roast lamb! How long's a Dragon supposed to wait, eh?


----------



## Firawyn

Crys, I hereby ban you for not getting to know me until you moved to another country!


----------



## Persephone

chrysophalax said:


> NArya, you are herewith banned for not providing me with roast lamb! How long's a Dragon supposed to wait, eh?




WHAT AN IDEA--SHOULD I REVIVE THE WEEPING WILLOW PUB? 

And Fir... sorry, but I ban you for banning my DRAGON OF HONOR.


----------



## Prince of Cats

Narya, I hereby ban you from the Tolkien forum for daring to ask if we should go to the pub ... you never have to ask


----------



## Illuin

Prince; you are banned for rafting in the Canyon without me. Been there twice and chickened out !


----------



## chrysophalax

HA! *pounce* Illuin, you are banished for Canyon white-water rafting wimpage! How could you deny yourself such an awesome experience?


----------



## Illuin

I ban you for forgetting the fact that you chrysophalax are a Drake; and I'm just a giant candle; just a big rock with a GE light bulb on top. Have you ever seen those rapids? Lots of spray. I chose to keep the candle burning (though I should have done it, seeing that Mel got me anyway).


----------



## HLGStrider

I ban Chrys for hogging all the Danish. 


Still not sure if she means the people or the bear claws, but either way, there aren't any being sent my way, that's for sure.


----------



## Illuin

Hey....I ban Strider for being late


----------



## HLGStrider

I ban Ithy for posting too quickly when it was obviously my turn because of the super secret turn rules . . . 

but since I've been banned, can I just have one phone call?

No?


How about a text message? I'll be fast. I just need to respond: OMG, LOL!




Sorry, saw that line in a tv show and just had to work it in to a conversation somehow. . .


----------



## Prince of Cats

I hereby ban Elgee for giving us one of those stories followed by "I guess you had to be there "

And if chrysopholax wasn't already banned I'd ban him for sinking all the poor peoples' rafts trying to land on them with his claws


----------



## HLGStrider

I ban his highness for discrimination. He should provide Dragon-Safe rafts so that all may enjoy.


----------



## Illuin

I ban her highness for discrimination; how about water resistant rafts for GE light bulbs so that all may enjoy. (oops; I've gotten it backwards...I've been dyslexic; or senile.....not GE, I meant EG; _Elbereth Gilthoniel Inc. _light bulbs).


----------



## HLGStrider

I ban Illuin for even going to the Grand Canyon without posting pictures for people like me who have never been there. . .

but I've lived in Oregon and that trumps everything because Oregon is the most beautiful state ever in the whole world.


----------



## Prince of Cats

I stamp a big "BANNED" on Elgee's forehead for suggesting that today's Oregon is the most beautiful place to ever exist anywhere on Earth 


(not that it isn't awesome!)


----------



## Illuin

I ban Strider for claiming Oregon is the most beautiful state; because I have spent much time in that beautiful country (loved Crater Lake, and Eugene); however, it is 3rd in the ranking. Northern California being #1 (i.e. Yosemite, Lake Tahoe, Crescent City); Alaska is #2 (Denali National Park is sweet). However; we both might be banned, because I hear Hawaii trumps all (I have never been). But at any rate, you are banned; Oregon falls short (yet ranks very high) .


----------



## Illuin

Oops, I think I'm in dire straits with the Prince . I'm late


----------



## HLGStrider

I ban Prince of Cats for refusing to acknowledge my prettiful state as the prettifulest. . . 

http://www.livingwilderness.com/beach/haystack.html

I'm Late too (edit) and am banning Illuin for the same reason

Edit again: PS I live in California now. No way is it prettier than Oregon. It has more square miles so if you spread the pretty spots out evenly Oregon has more pretty per square mile, same with Alaska, I'm sure, because Alaska is the biggest and the whole state can't be pretty, but pretty much all of Oregon is pretty with the possible exception of the area around Madras which is something you have to get used to . . .sorry, Madras, but it's true.

http://www.roadsideoregon.com/86


----------



## Illuin

You are late again Ranger . I ban you!


----------



## HLGStrider

I already banned myself, so there.

Banned Illuin for telling me I'm late when I arrived exactly when I wanted too.


----------



## Firawyn

I hereby ban Elgee for hitting me on the head with her dern red leather bound copy of Lord of the Rings! Ha! I've been waiting for that! 


*does the "It's my birthday" dance*

POW!


----------



## Prince of Cats

I ban that awesome member Firawyn for apparently breaking the rules Here:

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=10284



> Threads NOT allowed on TTF:
> ...
> The Person Above You game


----------



## Persephone

And I ban Prince for not visiting my pub yet.


----------



## Firawyn

I ban Narya for tempting me to break the rules Prince mentioned!

Ah! It's such fun breaking rules...but should I be directly told to upold the rules of TTF, I would.


----------



## HLGStrider

Firawyn . . . BE GOOD!

There, you've been told, but since the rules of this thread demand it, you are also banned for . . .

being such a dang handfull.


----------



## Firawyn

*wacky grin*

Be _GOD_, did you mean?

Oh, well if you insist! THALL SHALT NOT BAN!

Elgee, you are banned for calling me a handful...because that would indicate you think I'm a bit of a nut...when in fact, I'm crazy! 

Crazy?
Crazy?
I was crazy once!
They locked me in a room with no windows.
I DIED THERE!
They buried me with worms.
Worms?
Worms make me crazy!
Crazy?
Crazy?
I was crazy once...


----------



## Prince of Cats

I break all my mouse buttons trying to press the ban button for Firawyn too hard because I don't need any help feeding my crazy side


----------



## Ermundo

I ban Prince of Cats to end the madness going on in this thread. If nothing is done to abate this craziness, than I'll soon be insane.


----------



## Illuin

Ermundo is banned! All I have is a wedding band; but I must take it off every time I see the _One Avatar_. I fear I will become as them; a wraith; unless I resist and defy. The One Avatar must be destroyed in the fires of Mount Flash MX!


----------



## chrysophalax

Illuin is banned for his apparent susceptibility to flashy avatar thingies!


----------



## Firawyn

Illuin said:


> Ermundo is banned! All I have is a wedding band; but I must take it off every time I see the _One Avatar_. I fear I will become as them; a wraith; unless I resist and defy. The One Avatar must be destroyed in the fires of Mount Flash MX!



Haha! I here you! Check out the picture...



And Crys, I ban you, again, for the sake of the color green!


----------



## Ermundo

Firawyn is banned to the void 4 stealing my bling and giving it away to some odd looking fellow. Yes, that was my ring.


----------



## Illuin

Ermundo; you’re banned for not having a siren, or a foghorn to go along with that thing. If you did, those of us logged on would hear it go off whenever you entered the same thread .


----------



## Firawyn

Illuin, you are banned for even giving him that idea! *smacks Illuin accross the back of the head* What were you thinking!?


----------



## chrysophalax

HA! *pounce* Fir, you are banned for never spelling my name right!


----------



## Firawyn

Oh! I see how it is! Pick my my spelling! Not my fault it's so dern long! 

I ban you *chrysophalax* for having a long username. How's that m'dear?


----------



## HLGStrider

I ban Fir for not adopting a dragon . . . or if she has she hasn't shared her dragon, and all dragons deserve adoption.


----------



## Firawyn

*cries* I don't think my landlord would allow me to get a dragon! He wont even let me have a dog! Cat, yes...but I'm not a large fan of kitty cats, at least not as much as doggies! 

Ah, I ban Elgee for always waiting "one more day" for picking Caption Contest winners!


----------



## HLGStrider

I ban Fir for not being a big fan of kitty cats! 

Gasp!


----------



## Ermundo

Firawyn is banned from existence, because she did not give the men of this world even a nugget of the actual praise and recognition they deserve from the opposite sex. I make reference to the Fat Balrog of course.


----------



## HLGStrider

Tsk, Eru is banned for posting too late.


----------



## Firawyn

Ha! I knew you'd ban me for not being a large fan of cats! I ban you for being so predictable, Elgee, Queen of Cats.

@ Ermundo...

You know, one time I was at work (was working at a gas station at the time), and I was taking out a big can of trash, when the "Alpha Boys" came in for desiel fuel in thier trucks. (Alpha boys paint lines on the roads) 

Anyway, the one guys says to me "That looks heavy, you need some help with that?"

I said "I don't need help from no man." (I was born sharp tongued, forgive me)

He said "Aww, men are good for something, aren't they?"

I thought for about three seconds...and said "Reproduction."

 I will never forget the look on his face. He was stunned. I still get happy feelings thinking about that. *sigh*


----------



## Ermundo

Pretty snazzy that you thought up that retort on a fly...but really, I hope you really don't think of men so lowly. Contrary to popular belief, both sexes are pretty much level in terms of mental capacity, emotions, and all that ****. Physically, men win by design. Period. Seriously, I could spend a long time talking about this subject. 

Back on topic. Yea, Firawyn, you're banned. Our differences of opinions are so great, well...I'm just gonna have to get a restraining order on you. Come within 50 feet of me, and you WILL know what it is like to be banned.  Naaa, I'm just joking.....


----------



## Illuin

> by Ermundo
> _Physically, men win by design._


 
Well, being a big strong guy myself, don't think I can agree here. Here's a quote from Bill Cosby:

*"Carol Burnett described what labor pains feel like. She said "Take your bottom lip and pull it over your head."* 

Think you could handle that? Don't think I could.

I ban Ermundo for not thinking this through .


----------



## Aisteru

I, Aisteru, hereby ban Illuin for refering to himself as a "big strong guy." 

I though you were into physics and whatnot Illuin. You don't strike me as the type to characterize yourself as a classic male.


----------



## Aisteru

Excuse me...

"thought" instead of "though"


----------



## Ermundo

Illuin said:


> Well, being a big strong guy myself, don't think I can agree here. Here's a quote from Bill Cosby:
> 
> *"Carol Burnett described what labor pains feel like. She said "Take your bottom lip and pull it over your head."*
> 
> Think you could handle that? Don't think I could.
> 
> I ban Ermundo for not thinking this through .



I wasn't talking about endurance, but more along the lines of physical fitness. As far as I know, the ability to endure pain is not something that is affected by gender, but more by your own will and toughness. After all, there are many women who can't take the pain of labor, and opt for a C-Section. It's all a matter of what you want and how much you can take. But I won't lie to you. I don't think I'd be able to take the pains of giving birth. Maybe, but probably not. 

Back on topic, I ban Aisteru for double posting. A crime that can warrant only one punishment. Death


----------



## Illuin

> by Aisteru
> _I though you were into physics and whatnot Illuin. You don't strike me as the type to characterize yourself as a classic male._


 
Well, there is the forum photo album .



> by Ermundo
> _After all, there are many women who can't take the pain of labor_


 
Yes, but *not one* male could take it .

You are banned!!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

I'm sorry, Illuin, but I'm going to have to ban you for referring to another thread without giving any kind of a useful link there-to.  

=^.^=


----------



## Aisteru

AraCelebEarwen, I hereby ban you for not being able to choose a name for yourself and thus presenting us all with the mash-up of characters that is your username.


----------



## HLGStrider

I



ban



you



for



having



an



avatar 



that



takes


so



long


to 



make



a 




point.



I like men. They're nicer to me then girls are generally. Plus I'm old fashioned. I like guys carrying stuff for me. I liked it when older men would ask me to put my finger in stuff to sweeten it back in my food industry days. . . and I purposefully married a guy who is smarter than me in a lot of ways. Intelligence was in my top five traits for a husband. Men are so much easier to get along with when you let them think they are winning.


----------



## Durin's Bane

And I ban you for the needlessly long post! Could have fitted 3 bans atleast on it's place!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

I ban YOU for banning Elgee after making such a very good closing line to her post!  =^.^=


----------



## Ermundo

After reading this closing line, I ban Ara and other women for fooling themselves into thinking that they had the upper hand all along. Lol, usually when a women thinks that, it's only because the men are allowing her to believe such. Most men are five steps ahead of the women in this situation. Sorry ladies .


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

As you say, sir. *bows a little too deeply to be convincing* 

I ban you, Ermundo, for not coming to the Fat Balrog when you're around.


----------



## Illuin

> by HLGStrider
> _Men are so much easier to get along with when you let them think they are winning._


 
So true; I'm afraid 

I ban ACE for finding some; when I always get:

_"You expected to see some eggs, but there are none to be found."_


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Well if that's how it is, I'll have to ban you for not knowing that you should look at the top of each hour (keep refreshing the page!) and every five minutes there-after.


----------



## Firawyn

HLGStrider said:


> I like men. They're nicer to me then girls are generally. Plus I'm old fashioned. I like guys carrying stuff for me. I liked it when older men would ask me to put my finger in stuff to sweeten it back in my food industry days. . . and I purposefully married a guy who is smarter than me in a lot of ways. Intelligence was in my top five traits for a husband. Men are so much easier to get along with when you let them think they are winning.



HLG, you are such a *GIRL*!


Ara, you're banned for not having anything with Caramel on your Fat Belrog menu.  *hint hint*


----------



## Aisteru

I ban everyone one who is a part of this thread for not banning anyone in too long.


----------



## Durin's Bane

And I ban you for resurrecting it!


----------



## Firawyn

Oh god, here we go again!

DB, you are bannned for being older than me.


----------



## chrysophalax

I ban Firawyn outright for supplying her profile in Yay's game and for not answering my message to her. *AHEM*


----------



## Firawyn

I replied by means of action! At least it wasn't inaction. Action is better, yes?

Oh, and Chrys, you are banned for shoving my poor, tired, Jamie out the door. Now go post reply to make it up to me.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Fir, you're banned for banning me for not having something in my menu, and then not looking again to see wether or not I gave it any attention.


----------



## Durin's Bane

8 pages and 118 meaningless posts... I'm so proud of you!

ACE I ban you so that I'm not offtopic


----------



## Starbrow

DB, I ban you for stating that these posts are meaningless. What would my life be without them?


----------



## Durin's Bane

Starbrow said:


> What would my life be without them?



Banless


----------



## Ermundo

As master of this thread, I ban you.


----------



## chrysophalax

As the Dragon of this thread, tag, you're banned!


----------



## Firawyn

As absolutly nobody of importance...POW! You are banned, Chrys!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Because my poor inn, the Fat Balrog has been abandoned when there was a party about to happen, you are all banned for not attending!


----------



## Arvedui

And AraCelebEarwen is banned for using a nick that is impossible to write correctly.


----------



## Aisteru

For allowing this thread to die, I hereby ban everyone thus effectively ensuring it's continued silence.


----------



## Ermundo

And Aisteru, you are *b*a*n**ned *for violating the laws of nature by bringing back the dead.


----------



## Aisteru

And you, Ermundo, are in turn banned for two reasons:

1) Violating the terms of your banishment as previously set by me
2) Citing an archaic law of nature as exhibited by Gene Wilder in Young Frankenstein (I just watched it  )


----------



## Úlairi

Aisteru said:


> And you, Ermundo, are in turn banned for two reasons:
> 
> 1) Violating the terms of your banishment as previously set by me
> 2) Citing an archaic law of nature as exhibited by Gene Wilder in Young Frankenstein (I just watched it  )


 
Aisteru:


For using the name of a banned member of TTF. 'Tis taboo. 
Translating the name Timothy meaning "_honouring God_" to _Aisteru_ in Quenya meaning "_bless God_" thus being an incorrect translation. 
For not attempting at the very least to put the verb _bless _into its Quenya _present tense_ thus making "_bless God_" (_Aisteru_) into "_blessing God_" (_Aist*ë*ru_).
For not showing initiative in using a better synonym for _honour_ than _bless_ due to the acknowledged lack of the word in the Quenya wordlist (e.g. "_hallowing God_" = _Airitëru_).
For not using a list and instead using your lazy numbering system above.
For watching Gene Wilder's _Young Frankenstein _when you could be on TTF instead. 
For not giving me any more reasons to ban you.
For wanting to ban me after reading this post.
For wasting your time typing out a post to ban me.
For banning me in your next post. 
*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Starbrow

Ulairi, you are banned for giving too many reasons for a banning.


----------



## Úlairi

Starbrow said:


> Ulairi, you are banned for giving too many reasons for a banning.


 
And you are banned for not giving enough.

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Aulë

Oo - this one is just too easy...


----------



## chrysophalax

Aule, you're banned for not giving a reason...and I think that's all I can say without going somewhere I shouldn't!


----------



## Aulë

Chrys - you get banned for insinuating things that you shouldn't.


----------



## Úlairi

Aulë said:


> Chrys - you get banned for insinuating things that you shouldn't.


 
Aulë's banned for abbreviating and capitalizing chrysophalax's name, having a cool avatar and using smilies in his posts...

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## chrysophalax

Hmph, Dragons NEVER insinuate!

Ulairi, you're hereby banned for having a weird thingy over the U in your name that I can't figure out how to do!


----------



## Illuin

Chrys - you are banned for wasting too much time typing instead of using the brand new, groundbreaking, cutting edge, never heard of before until this very moment, will revolutionize the way the PC is used forever; will get us out of the recession by creating millions of new jobs, cut down on greenhouse gasses......"COPY AND PASTE" technology.


----------



## Aulë

Illuin is banned for not suggesting Alt-0218 to chrysophalax.


----------



## Úlairi

Aulë said:


> Illuin is banned for not suggesting Alt-0218 to chrysophalax.


 
Aulë is banned for forgetting to state that if chrysophalax has a laptop she needs to ensure the numlock is on and that she uses the number pad superimposed over the letters m,j,k,l,u,i,o,7,8,9...

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Illuin

Úlairi is banned for not filling me in on those keyboard shortcuts; which would make typing those long in-depth discussions he is fond of far less time consuming .


----------



## Úlairi

Illuin said:


> Úlairi is banned for not filling me in on those keyboard shortcuts; which would make typing those long in-depth discussions he is fond of far less time consuming .


 
LOL. Illuin is banned for not realizing this considering he is a super-intelligent physicist. 

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Illuin

Úlairi is banned for slithering his way out of having to fill me in on the keyboard shortcuts .


PS - Physicists don’t use shortcuts. Numbers mean numbers - not "cut and paste" and "underscore"  (though I admit, this would have come in handy over the years if I had known about it ).


----------



## Úlairi

Illuin said:


> Úlairi is banned for slithering his way out of having to fill me in on the keyboard shortcuts .
> 
> 
> PS - Physicists don’t use shortcuts. Numbers mean numbers - not "cut and paste" and "underscore"  (though I admit, this would have come in handy over the years if I had known about it ).


 
Illuin is banned for insinuating that physicists aren't imaginative. Particularly when some of them played a vital role in the invention of computers which would not have functioned if numbers weren't digital representations of a plethora of different information types... 

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## HLGStrider

Ulari (and Illuin along with him) is banned for making me think about my fourth favorite currently running TV show when there are no new episodes available on Netflix yet to satisfy my cravings for Numb3rs.


----------



## Illuin

Strider is banned for getting worked up enough to ban us over her "_*fourth* favorite currently running TV show_". Do you find out where we live and kill us if it is your "_*first* favorite currently running TV show_"?  Also, back-up reserve ban for not mentioning your first three......."_currently running TV shows_"


----------



## HLGStrider

Psych 
House
CSI:NY (Recently beat out CSI when Grissom left and because Mac Taylor is a former Marine). 

Bans Illuin for assuming I don't know where they live. . .


----------



## Illuin




----------



## Úlairi

Bans Illuin for leaving the confines of TTF to seek more effective smilies - wha Illuin, huh? TTF just ain't no good enough no more for ya? Sheesh.

HLGStrider is banned for posting her favourite TV shows in a place where she knows she'll get banned for it and for knowing where I live and not dropping in for a coffee... 

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## HLGStrider

Ulari is banned for stealing my method of winning the Caption Contest by overwhelming the Judge with a dizzying amount of entries.


----------



## chrysophalax

Elgee is banned for mentioning luring her husband on Facebook. I mean, erm....siger nej tak!


----------



## Úlairi

chryophalax is banned as she will be unable to fulfill her duties as moderator after being the first dragon in Middle-earth to have a stroke.

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Uminya

*grins*

Ulairi should be banned for his poor taste in hats. Thank you, SIR.


----------



## Úlairi

Cir is hereby banned for misunderstanding that it is a _cloak_ or _shroud_ and *not *a hat and therefore making incorrect fashion statements...

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Ermundo

With the power vested in me, I hereby ban Ulairi from existence for the sake of this thread. Goodbye and have a nice day.


----------



## Firawyn

Are we seriously still doing this? 

Okay, Ermundo, you're banned for bringing this thing back to life.


----------



## Úlairi

You're banned for further perpetuating its life. Oh wait...! Nooooooooooo!

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Firawyn

And you, Úlairi, are banned for using a word more than three syllables long in a thread that is supposed to be totally mindless.


----------



## Illuin

taht ta doog erew uoy thguoht I daerht etouq eivom eht ni eivom eht gnisseug ton rof dennab era rif uoy tub ydaerla siht dias I ebyam


----------



## Firawyn

illuin said:


> taht ta doog erew uoy thguoht i daerht etouq eivom eht ni eivom eht gnisseug ton rof dennab era rif uoy tub ydaerla siht dias i ebyam



what does that mean?!


----------



## Voronwen

Poor Firawyn! _**hands her a mirror**_ 

I suppose now i can join in, new though i may be.... I hereby ban you, Illuin.... _for_ *posting backwards!*


----------



## Firawyn

Oh, oh my. Very clever. Well Illuin, for your information I already told you that I havn't got a clue on that. As that quote remains unguessed, I suggest that you answer your own trivia, and post a new quote so that the game may continue. I'm anxious for another go...I've watched some interesting movies latly with really good quotes. 


@ Voronwen, of course you may join. If you look around at various threads (Movie quote thread and Odd Man Out thread, for example) that both Illuin and I have posted in, you are sure to find a moving comic show.  And thank you for the mirror.


----------



## Voronwen

Firawyn said:


> And thank you for the mirror.


 
You're welcome! 

Now... if i understand this game correctly, someone is supposed to come along now and ban *me*, yes? Maybe my dear brother will be able to come up with a good reason...!


----------



## Firawyn

Ah yes, I suppose I should have banned you, as I did post next. 

Very well. You are banned for not telling us if you are on any of the other "social networks" (facebook, myspace, etc), as you are a very cool person, and I would very much like to get to know you better.


----------



## Voronwen

Firawyn said:


> You are banned for not telling us if you are on any of the other "social networks" (facebook, myspace, etc), as you are a very cool person, and I would very much like to get to know you better.


 
Oh my...  Well, thank you.

But to answer your question: Not a one. (Sorry to disappoint.. )


Anyhow, *you're banned*: For continuing to involve me in this thread meant for banning people, thus forcing me into a position to be banned yet again!


----------



## Úlairi

You're all banned as your previous bans are so redundantly ineffective as people continue to post in this ridiculous thread. I also ban myself for further continuing this incredible farce. 

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Firawyn

Voronwen said:


> Anyhow, *you're banned*: For continuing to involve me in this thread meant for banning people, thus forcing me into a position to be banned yet again!




Funny how that works out, huh? 

Anyway, you should get on facebook. It's pretty cool. Or at least post of a pic in the forum photo album - one of the things that makes this place so cozy is that most of us have faces to our names. That adds a level of "personal" that you don't find many other places. 


Now - 

Ulairi, you are banned for being argumentative.


----------



## Starbrow

Firawyn, you are banned for promoting other sites. Don't you know their is no life outside of TTF?


----------



## Firawyn

*gasp* Life outside of TTF? Really? You mean it? 

Starbrow, you are banned for suggesting life outside of TTF exists!!


----------



## HLGStrider

Banning Fir for not acknowledging life on Mars.


----------



## Illuin

Banning Strider for not providing evidence of life on Mars.


----------



## HLGStrider

Everyone see the picture in Illuin's post? Yes? Good. 

So I don't think I need to say anything else before declaring him banned.


----------



## Firawyn

HLGStrider said:


> Banning Fir for not acknowledging life on Mars.



What's Mars got to do with anything!?  

Illuin, that's scary. 

Um...Elgee, you're banned for being so cute.


----------



## Ermundo

Firawyn said:


> Um...Elgee, you're banned for being so cute.


 
And y_*ou*_r banned for being soOoOoOoOoOoOoO _*un*_-cute.


----------



## Firawyn

Wow, that's almost as flashy as your avatar, Ermundo. 

And that's okay. I know I'm not cute.  (I have other forms of special about me! )

And Ermundo, you are (again) banned for that flashy-spinning-put-me-in-a hypnotic-state avatar.


----------



## Ermundo

Firawyn, I ban you for not posting on this thread more often. NO EXCUSES!


----------



## Prince of Cats

Ermundo, I'm banning you right here on the spot for abandoning your game topic for one year and a month. Punk 

Plus for taking 5 minutes of my life in staring at the center of your avatar trying to figure out if it's always the same speed. PS I have no idea


----------



## Firawyn

Try looking at Ermundo's avatar and blinking really fast....it's PRETTY!

Prince, 

You are banned for...um...

Shoot. We all need banned for not keeping TTF active. Ermundo, Prince, will you join me in trying to post some fresh topics? Or bump old threads?


----------



## HLGStrider

Banning Fir for using her super smeller on her cats.


----------



## Firawyn

Aww come on Elgee...give me some credit for HAVING the little fuzzballs. And FYI...

Ro smells like a musky attic. 
Vash smells like a mulch bed.
Tribble smells like a freshly bathed dog.

Now, I have no attic, my cats are all indoor only, and none of them have ever seen a dog...so WHY they smell like that...I have no clue. 

Elgee, you're banned the above mentioned lack of credit, oh Queen of Cats.


----------



## Prince of Cats

Firawyn said:


> Elgee, you're banned the above mentioned lack of credit, oh *Queen of Cats*.


 
ZOMG Fir I'mma beat you silly with the ban bat for suggesting Elgee might be my momma. I know this is a fantasy website but c'mon! She's at most just shy of two years older than me! The physiological, moral and legal implications!! My _God_, my lady!


----------



## Firawyn

Prince...If she's the Queen of Cats, you could be her little brother, not necessarily her son.

OR, there's always the TTF Family Tree.


----------



## Starbrow

Prince - you are banned for not being the King of Cats. That would've solved the Elgee problem.


----------



## Prince of Cats

Well at least I wasn't banned for not observing the rules of the game like you're being banned for right now  Fir was yers to ban (oh and btw your ban then on me totally didn't work)


----------



## HLGStrider

I am banning PoC and since I'm his mother, apparently. . .BECAUSE I SAID SO! That's why!


----------



## spirit

I am banning Elgee because it won't make a difference to her at the moment!


----------



## Firawyn

Oh no, here we go again...

Spirit, I'm banning you for vanishing for so long. :*)


----------



## Prince of Cats

Fir I'm banning you for banning an old member returning to the forum; we're supposed to *encourage* rekindled activity! 

Oh poop, I hope I didn't pull a Fir by banning you :*)


----------



## Firawyn

I'm a lady of Rohan. What do you expect? ;*)


----------



## Peeping-Tom

Wheee...Are we banning people?


*Firawyn*, you are hereby banned for not banning your above poster!!!


----------



## Firawyn

Yea this game is not hard to catch on to. :*D

Tom, you are banned for having an "Event Game" question that I can't seem to come up with the answer for. :*p


----------



## Starbrow

Fir, you are now banned for the same thing. I can't think of anything that would answer your riddle. It's a good thing that I'm not playing against Gollum.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Starbrow you're banned for no apparent reason other than I feel like it and I can :*D


----------



## Firawyn

Starbrow said:


> Fir, you are now banned for the same thing. I can't think of anything that would answer your riddle. It's a good thing that I'm not playing against Gollum.



Well, you're banned for not posting that on the appropriate thread. I might feel inclined to give a hint if you post in the correct thread. 




Erestor...you're banned not sharing the lembas bread in your pocketsesss. ;*)


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Firawyn you're banned for assuming that I have lembas in my pocketsesss


----------



## Firawyn

Uhuh! 

I know you have some. I'll send my bloodriders out to catch you and bring ALL of the lembas back to me! Then I will feed it to my dragons and they will grow big and strong and eat you will katsup! 

Then I wont have to ban you ever again! :*D ;*)


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Sounds good Kahleesi


----------



## spirit

Lol, I ban you BOTH for making me laugh in a quiet study area. 

For shame.... guys, for shame...! 

:*p


----------



## Firawyn

You're the one who laughed in the quiet study area! BANNED!

...fool of a Took. :*o


----------

